# Next window - April 24-25



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Looks like the next opportunity to wade the surf for trout is on the horizon. Monday the 24th and Tuesday the 25th are looking flat in the forecast. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

My phone says the 23rd will be the beginning of the northern coming in. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

What apps or websites do you'll use . Thanks


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

jherna6714 said:


> What apps or websites do you'll use . Thanks


I use SwellInfo and Magic Seaweed.

Magic Seaweed looks a little further into the future, and tends to be a little more pessimistic than Swell Info. If Magic Seaweed says it's going to be flat, it usually is...

And yes, this window may not be a window at all. Just flat surf from cold front...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Going to set some surf rods up Thursday at Galveston State Park. I wonder what all of the fresh water from rains today will do to the surf. We caught 2 keeper drum and a few large keeper whiting on Saturday using fishbites.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I was just looking at Swell info earlier today. They moved up the flatness from earlier today. It's saying Sunday now. Hmmmmm???? You know the saying, a bad day fishing beats your best day at work.


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

I use accu weather and fishing points 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The flat water will be from the 20+ MPH North winds from this front. That HIgh pressure and blue bird sky isn't the best. Temp, tides and water color affect my surf fishing more than just flat surf. I have caught some of my best fish in 2+swells. Awesome to feel the skitterwalk get inhaled and never be able to see it behind the wave! I think it is still a bit early but it is getting close. You should be able to cast a mile with that north wind though!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Looking like more than one day but still a bit far out. Thinking Monday or Tuesday will be the day for me. Maybe both.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Could use a water clarity report..
Kenny?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm at Galveston State Park now and water is nice to beach with scattered weed. Between two of us caught 60 whiting and 22" red. Kept 10 big whiting. Caught on duel tandem mono leaders with #3 circle hooks, 3oz weights, crab and shrimp fishbites.


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> I'm at Galveston State Park now and water is nice to beach with scattered weed. Between two of us caught 60 whiting and 22" red. Kept 10 big whiting. Caught on duel tandem mono leaders with #3 circle hooks, 3oz weights, crab and shrimp fishbites.


 Where are you casting for the whiting? I can't get them to bite for the life of me.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

They love fishbites


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

jordanmills said:


> Where are you casting for the whiting? I can't get them to bite for the life of me.


1st or second gut. We ended up catching about 75. Had doubles on tandem rigs several times. Kept 13 bigger ones. Fishbites are like crack to them.

Mono leader with two size 3 circle hooks, 3 oz triangle weight on bottom, fishbites. Put in rod holder and don't touch it until you are 100% positive that a fish is hooked on it. Ignore the surf and weed tugging on the line occasionally.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> I'm at Galveston State Park now and water is nice to beach with scattered weed. Between two of us caught 60 whiting and 22" red. Kept 10 big whiting. Caught on duel tandem mono leaders with #3 circle hooks, 3oz weights, crab and shrimp fishbites.


thats what it looked like on the cam but cant beat a eyes on report.wonder what the other side looks like now.
thanks and nice work on the whiting!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, I will be hitting the surf Monday, Tuesday, maybe Sunday.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Well, I will be hitting the surf Monday, Tuesday, maybe Sunday.


Looks like Monday is shaping up to be glassy conditions although that is a day right after a light cold front.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

seabo said:


> thats what it looked like on the cam but cant beat a eyes on report.wonder what the other side looks like now.
> thanks and nice work on the whiting!


Reported this morning... Water cleared @ The Pass...


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> 1st or second gut. We ended up catching about 75. Had doubles on tandem rigs several times. Kept 13 bigger ones. Fishbites are like crack to them.
> 
> Mono leader with two size 3 circle hooks, 3 oz triangle weight on bottom, fishbites. Put in rod holder and don't touch it until you are 100% positive that a fish is hooked on it. Ignore the surf and weed tugging on the line occasionally.


 Grr that's exactly what I do. Sometimes I catch hardheads, usually I catch nothing. I must be doing something that I don't think I am though.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

pickn'fish said:


> Reported this morning... Water cleared @ The Pass...


Answer you phone


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking at going in the morning what do you think? Maybe a quick trip to sea rim.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

jordanmills said:


> Grr that's exactly what I do. Sometimes I catch hardheads, usually I catch nothing. I must be doing something that I don't think I am though.


I've had days without even a hardhead nibble Keep at it.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The window is moving.


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

Bob Hall Pier around noon today.. Didn't bring a rod, had the family there. Great wind & waves. Lots of guys fishing around. Never saw anyone catching though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

Really interesting thread! I've been wondering if there is a solid reference for surf heights. Just took a look at SwellInfo. Is the app a better version for the $3 fee? I generally fish Bolivar so I guess the closest report to that is choosing Galveston? Last, is there a good rule of thumb for a certain wind direction equating to flat surf? I.E: does N winds means more calm generally? Thanks in advance. Time is precious so the more info I have to pick and choose windows of opportunity the better.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

JCSHEPHE said:


> Really interesting thread! I've been wondering if there is a solid reference for surf heights. Just took a look at SwellInfo. Is the app a better version for the $3 fee? I generally fish Bolivar so I guess the closest report to that is choosing Galveston? Last, is there a good rule of thumb for a certain wind direction equating to flat surf? I.E: does N winds means more calm generally? Thanks in advance. Time is precious so the more info I have to pick and choose windows of opportunity the better.


North wind usually lays the surf but a light SE wind is usually the best for water clarity. SW wind makes the water sandy.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been on the beach since 11am this morning. Did see some casters on the second bar, but headed in as I was going out. Water is sandy green, breaking at the wade gut. Lots of birds working. Seen schools of large mullet in the second gut, and what I think was a smack chasing them. Have not been able to entice a bite on plastics, spoons, or shrimp. Did get some good practice with a baitcaster reel.


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> 1st or second gut. We ended up catching about 75. Had doubles on tandem rigs several times. Kept 13 bigger ones. Fishbites are like crack to them.
> 
> Mono leader with two size 3 circle hooks, 3 oz triangle weight on bottom, fishbites. Put in rod holder and don't touch it until you are 100% positive that a fish is hooked on it. Ignore the surf and weed tugging on the line occasionally.


 Thanks... I got one on Saturday!


----------

